# Stray Golden in my yard, no name tag, who to call?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I looked out my window and saw a beautiful Golden Retriever run through my yard and continue onto the highway.
By the time I got in the car and went after him, he was 1/2 mile down the road-sometimes running alongside the highway, sometimes right in it. 
He is not a full Golden, from the neck down yes, but his muzzle is a little wider than a Golden's and there is some black on it.
He has no name tag, just a very tight collar and a rabies tag.
Should I call animal control? My vet's office is open from 8-9 on Saturdays. They don't answer the phone, but I could take him there. Or should I call a rescue?
Our shelters are kill shelters.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

First I would take him to your Vet Clinic to have him scanned to see if he is Micro Chipped to possibly locate his owner(s). 

Do you know what SC's laws are regarding Strays-the required hold time for owners to claim their dog is?

Here in NC we are required by law to contact AC when a dog has been found, but we are not required to turn the dog over to them or have them come pick it up while the owner(s) is trying to be located. Each county here in NC has different hold times for strays, once that period is up, you can legally release it to a Rescue Group if the owner is not found or hasn't claimed the animal. However, everything possible to locate an owner must be done before doing so. 

Some of the Vet clinics in my area will hold a stray dog until the owner can be located. Check with your clinic to see if they can help. 

You should also put a Found Ad in your local paper, usually free of charge. List on Petfinder.com, Craigslist, put up posters in the area where you found this dog. Also check to see if anyone has an Ad looking for him. Also notify all Vet clinics in your area that you have found him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He should be able to be traced through his rabies tag. Not sure if the vet could do that, but I bet town hall might be able to.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> He should be able to be traced through his rabies tag. Not sure if the vet could do that, but I bet town hall might be able to.


Absolutely, forgot about that too, thanks Cubbysan. The clinic where he was vaccinated would have his Rabies Tag ID # on record.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for getting him before he got injured or worse. I hope he finds his humans. The rabies tag should help you locate his Vet and then hopefully his owners.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would either call animal control or the vet to scan for a microchip. I'd also hang signs, post a found ad, and wait until Monday and call the vet of record on the rabies tag if they aren't open today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I would take him to vet clinic to be scanned for a microchip and his owners should be able to be traced through his rabies tag.

Check on Craigslist, for your City, State, in Lost and Found, Pets, and in All Community.

Also look on FidoFinder and Petharbor and Petfinder -someone might have posted him as missing.

THANK YOU for getting him off of the highway!

You can call the Golden Ret. Rescues and the shelters, police, to see if anyone reported a Golden Missing. I wouldn't take him to the shelter though!!

This couldn't be the dog you found, could it?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-north-carolina-lost-14-month-old-golden.html


----------

